# Any Winnebago Sightseer owners?



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We are thinking of buying a Winnebago Sightseer RV. We would love to hear from others who have a Sightseer and read your likes and dislikes.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

heres a few comments http://www.roamingtimes.com/consumer/newrvs/2007-winnebago-sightseer.asp


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for that. I will look forward to reading the comments in the morning.


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

you have pm


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Sightseer*

What would you like to know?
We have had ours for almost a year now. no real problems yet! very comfortable, easy to drive, no service costs yet, just oil and filter which I did. It appears to be very well built,(much better than a Swift!).
Let me know by PM if you would like any specific info.

Dangerous


----------

